# Bass tounament



## ljm1799 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bone Shack Outdoors pro staff team will be holding a bass tournament Saturday june 22 from 6:00 am to 2:00 pm at lake snowden in albany ohio. Entry fee will be $20 per boat $5 big bass $5 per boat for a split the pot ticket (if interested) the tournament will be 100% payback. We are also using this as a fund raiser for our pro staff team. We will be having a 50/50 drawing and will be serving hot dogs chips and drinks afterwards. The money we raise will be going toward new filming equipment. Contact L.J. McKenzie at 740-988-7452 or [email protected]

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1fatbasser (Oct 20, 2008)

are you going to allow idle on outboards over 10hp


----------



## ljm1799 (Aug 16, 2012)

I believe the lake rules here are idle only on all motors. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

what were the results?


----------



## ljm1799 (Aug 16, 2012)

The turnout was not as good as we hoped for. Was shooting for 15 boats we ended up with 8. The fishing for the most part was slow for most. 
1st Michael Dixon and Timmy Thompson
10 pounds 8 oz 
2nd David and Josh Christian 5 pounds 15 oz
Big bass went to Thompson and Dixon
6.4 pounds

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

